# Brother and Sister Golden looking for home ~please help~



## jazzigirl (Feb 26, 2007)

This is what a friend of mine posted on myspace. I really want them, but don't think I can take them. They are one year old, so they could be great inside dogs. I am just trying to find them a home. Their location is Missouri. If anyone has any suggestions or is interested please let me know! Thanks. She is supposed to be sending me pictures tonight. So I will post them when I can.



Ok guys heres the deal...we have two, year old golden retrievers that we need to find a new home for...they are wonderful dogs but our neighbors are complaining about 2 big dogs in our yard...the female is fixed but the male is not...they are full blooded but no papers...they are brother and sister...have never been separated...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Have you tried contacting a local rescue? Where in MO. are you?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Why are yr neighbours complaining about the dogs?Do they bark,too much?.To be able to help,we nee to know more about them.
So sorry you have to give them.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Have you tried contacting a local rescue? Where in MO. are you?


I bet you could fit two more on the big couch!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

sholley said:


> I bet you could fit two more on the big couch!


How did I know that someone would comment on that since these dogs are in MO....... I cant take another female...Maggie doesnt get along with them....


----------



## jazzigirl (Feb 26, 2007)

They are near Hannibal, MO. I am actually located in Kansas City. I would love to take them, but my bf will not allow I just thought I would help her try to find a good home.


----------



## jazzigirl (Feb 26, 2007)

She just IM me and said the grandparents are taking the dogs. Yea!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thats great..............


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Great news! Glad they're going to a good place.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

jazzigirl said:


> She just IM me and said the grandparents are taking the dogs. Yea!


 Are they going to be indoor dogs now? Because even if a tree falls in an empty forest, it still makes a sound, if you get what I'm saying.


----------

